# Walking a dog when I have arthritic hands



## shrek_0 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, Ive tried a few occupational therapy sites and thought I would come here also. I wondered if there are any gadgets/tools to enable a person who has arthritis in the hands to walk their dog. This is research rather than actual fact, all I can think of at the moment is the lead being around the persons waist. Just to point out again this is purely research, theres no actual dog, so ensuring the dog is balanced and wouldnt pull the walker over with the lead round the waist, or level of severity of the arthritis etc etc is not relevant,Im just wondering if anything is out there for people with this position.
Thank You all for your time :smile5:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I think you can get a hands free dog walking belt


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

I have severe RSI and plan to get one of these leashes:

Multi-Purpose Leash from Genuine Dog Gear Information


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

TRPD (volunteer run organisation who give profits to rescues) do a walking belt as shown below. £7 incl p&p.


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

I regularly see a lady walking her 2 dogs and she threads her jean's belt through their lead loops. The walk just fine behind her


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

shrek_0 said:


> ...I wondered if there are any gadgets/tools to enable a person who has arthritis in the hands to walk their dog. This is research rather than actual fact, all I can think of at the moment is the lead being around the persons waist.


* headcollar -
*habituated*, not plonk it on the dog + go 
YouTube - Jean Donaldson gets conditioned emotional response while fitting Gentle Leader 
* edited - Wrong link! * whoops...

* front-clip H-harness - 
Amazon.com: Premier Pet Pet Surefit Dog Harness with 1-Inch-Wide Straps, Extra Large, Black: Kitchen & Dining 
converts any pulling into a swing round their own forehand, like a boat around an anchor; 
this is only ONE name-brand, there are dozens.

* ski-jor belt with a shock-absorber - 
Skijoring Equipment

a headcollar would be my sugg for any dog over 30#, as it allows the person to use minimal force, 
both on the dog AND on their own hands + wrists. 
remember tho that the hands must be kept \/==== low ====\/ not be chicken-winged with wrist + elbow bent;

straight forearms + wrists with gentle pressure are excellent body mechanics, and very gentle on both ends of the leash.  
cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## shrek_0 (Mar 20, 2009)

This is brilliant Thank you all very much for your replies :smile5:


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah I found the halti - easy leader head collars on ebay for about £3.99 x


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

When training a dog for someone with CP, difficulty using hands, or just had severe balance problems (through their hearing loss), a halti or Gentle Leader is ideal.

As long as the dog is used to it and it is introduced gradually and not just put on, the result is being able to use just the lightest of touch on the lead.

Kate


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I got Sky's halti to help me train her to heel but tbh it's helped so much with my RA (predominantely in my wrists).

I would try the lead round the hips too

Magnetic/copper bracelets have never worked for me but they do for my mum. These may help alleviate pain?


----------



## shrek_0 (Mar 20, 2009)

Huge help, thank you sooo much all


----------



## findley (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi
I also have arthritic hands and I have 4 dogs to walk. I can walk two no problem, as they do not pull. I have brought two leads for the two younger dogs. They work a treat. The lead make is a Hunter comes in two widths and lengths. It can be used an an ordinary slip lead or as a halti style. Anybody can use these leads and the dogs do not pull.


----------



## rbtowner (Feb 24, 2010)

I have RSI in both hands, and find that using a Halti headcollar with the Ezydog Cujo lead is ideal. Link to one site, there may be cheaper ones around -

Dog Leads Products: Buy Mongrel 12" Dog Leash Black Online: PetCLub UK

Angela


----------



## findley (Jan 8, 2010)

This is a Hunter lead cost £20.00. Various colours and very strong made.


----------



## cupcaketot (Mar 1, 2010)

Try a waist band - I use this when running with my dogs. It is elasticated fully adjustable with a bungee lead attached via a karibeena to the waist harness. I found this on the internet not sure which site but just search for jogging/running dog harness or even canix (cani-cross). It only cost around £19. Alternatively try snowpaw on the internet as they specialise in husky stuff and have some really good bits - a bit more expensive but I am sure this is reflected in the quality.


----------

